# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  Najlepszy lek na nadciśnienie, nie powodujący skutków ubocznych

## Xanthia

Witam
Moja mama cierpi na nadciśnienie. Przez wiele lat brała Tentersif SR. Niestety zaczęła dostawać od niego rumieni. Zamiast tego bierze teraz Lisiprol, ale ten z kolei powoduje u niej nadmierne pocenie się i osłabienie. Oprócz tego bierze też Metocard.

Czy istnieje lek, który nie posiada skutków ubocznych jak rumienie, nadmierne pocenie się oraz wypadanie włosów?

Dlaczego pytam? Mama była wielokrotnie u różnych lekarzy a leki które były jej przepisywane to właściwie te same dwa leki pod wieloma nazwami handlowymi.

----------


## Perla1

na polski rynek wchodzi nowy suplement ProArgi9 Plus firmy Synergy, jest on rozwiązaniem na wiele dolegliwości a między innymi na nadciśnienie.

----------


## SynergyClub

ProArgi 9 plus to mozna zamówic w cenie klubowej. POLECAM!

----------


## Zbyszek_SynergyClub

Od października nowe, znacznie niżesz ceny suplementów Synergy w związku z wejściem firmy na rynek polski i otwarciem magazynu w Warszawie!

----------


## paniele

Warto się zastanowić czy zamiast leków nie spróbować też czegoś zdrowszego dla orgaznizmu, np. rezonatora biofotonowego, który ma dobroczynny wpływ na cały organizm.

----------


## kamilw

moge potwierdzić działanie rezonatora, sam go stosuję właśnie na na nadciśnienie i jestem z niego bardzo zadowolony, ponieważ nie mogłem brać leków ze względu na wątrobę, a rezonator bez jej obciążania unormował mi ciśnienie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Warto się zastanowić czy zamiast leków nie spróbować też czegoś zdrowszego dla orgaznizmu, np. rezonatora biofotonowego, który ma dobroczynny wpływ na cały organizm.


Rezonator biofotonowy hehehe już wiele osób się przekonało typowy produkt który leczy wszystko a tak naprawdę nic ,sprzedażą zajmują się oszuści naciągający ludzi starszych .prosze uważac i nie kupowac tego cud medycznego urządzenia.

----------


## Synergy

Proargi 9 plus nie jest co prawda lekiem (bo to zaawansowany suplement diety), ale jest stosunkowo skuteczny u wielu osób. Poza tym raczej nie  daje żadnych objawów ubocznych. Warto się nim zainteresować.

----------

